# Catrike Speed 05 #502 FOR SALE - barely ridden



## domsha (12 Feb 2008)

This has less than 300 miles on it. I bought this at the end of 05 as I have 

neck problems (on a regular bike) from my MS and thought this would help. It 

hasn't.

In addition to the bike in the pictures I have the front mudguards - 2 easy 

fixings - and one rear pannier bag and some spare tubes.

The trike itself was bought for £2000.00 new and has plenty of tread on the 

original tyres it has had so little use.

Essentially this was the absolute top of the line go fast whilst remaining 

practical trike. I have had a hoot on it but am not well enough to ride it. It 

has been unused for the last year as I have been so reluctant to part with it.

For all the component details etc please see the pictures here:

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/dshadbolt/CatrikeSpeed05502InTheUKFORSALE

Make me a sensible offer and it's yours.

Please email me at dshadbolt@gmail.com if you want to know more.


----------



## sheddy (13 Feb 2008)

Dom, where are you ? Oh yes Oxford


----------



## domsha (3 Mar 2008)

*Sold*

Sold


----------

